# Wizard of Oz synopsis



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 9, 2021)

Not to mention getting drugged by poppies, a guy with an axe and a lion.


----------



## Lanny (Sep 9, 2021)

Loved that! It’s different take, still valid, on the most seen movie of all time: on TV every Christmas, Easter & Bank Holidays around the world!


----------

